# What is this really (Aponogeon)



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

http://aussiealgae.org/cgi-bin/NSWfl.pl?page=nswfl&photo=32&file=39/347/522527.jpg

Herbarium sheets of a non native African plant at an Australian university with a caption below idicating a native Australian Aponogeton.

Ok, what's up with that?


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

Hello Richard,

Certainly a database glitch: The herbarium sheet is correctly identified (also verified by Hellquist & Jacobs) and its connected with the correct species sheet for Aponogeton distachyos in this database:
http://aussiealgae.org/cgi-bin/NSWfl.pl?page=nswfl&lvl=sp&name=Aponogeton~distachyos

Aponogeton lancesmithii is a completely different plant, of course.


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

Thanks, that's what I thought. I also found an A. elongatus herbarium sheet labeled kimberlyensis but that was easy to figure out. Lots of plants that used to be elongatus have been put in other species.

If you folks haven't read Les, Mooody and Jacobs (2005) paper on Australian Aponogetons it's a real eye opener btw.

For example, Aponogeton originated in Australia, Syachysporous and undulatus are not the same
and more fun things like that.


----------

